# L3-L4 housing



## Lukony (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey guys, I am wondering what you all use for hosuing larger L3-L4 mantids. I went to a local costco type place for cups but they were all too large.


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 22, 2006)

cups, jars, general tupperware, appropriate size, after a while you kind of get a "feel" for what size is appropriate i guess. i've found that starbucks have some nice sized cups, what frappuccinos and cold drinks come in, dont ask for foam though cos they give you a domed lid. but yeh they do good sized cups, i'm sure any other coffee shop would. how big were these cups? i imagine "cups" to be a perfect size for L3-4. also depends on what species of mantis obviously.


----------



## Lukony (Apr 22, 2006)

Well, right now my spiny flower mantid is just fine in his enclosure since he is smaller. My marbled mantids and giant indian mantids are getting a little larger and they fit well in their enclosure but I want them to have a bit more spave for molting. Those enclosures are about two times the size of them.


----------



## Rick (Apr 23, 2006)

There is nothing specific you have to use. Use whatever works for you that you can find. I personally use small 2 1/2 gallon tanks that can be divided with glass dividers.


----------



## Lukony (Apr 23, 2006)

Ya, I know there are no specifics. I was just tryng to get some ideas of places to look.


----------



## julian camilo (Apr 23, 2006)

supermarkets for plastic party cups or plastic tumblers, starbucks and other coffee shops for clear plastic cups with lids, ebay, your fridge/cupboard for jars and whatnot, do you have "pound shops" where you live? you can usually pick up some good tupperware for pretty cheap. just use your imagination i guess.


----------

